# What was the strangest thing you ever baked for a celebration?



## berkeleybit (Feb 16, 2012)

I made a Minecraft 'creeper' cake for my brother's 15th birthday and he LOVED IT. It was really difficult at the time because apparently NO ONE made a minecraft cake yet so there were no Google Images to reference. Now it is much more popular!



*What is the strangest thing you've baked?*


----------



## chefross (May 5, 2010)

I'd like to share bu this is a family website.


----------



## prettycake (Dec 23, 2011)

would these be considered strange ??


----------

